# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Venta de Equipos e Instrumentos de Medición para la Agricultura y la Agroindustria

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Esta vez escribo para molestarlos y pedirles que me ayuden a llenar de manera virtual la pequeña encuesta *(que encontrarán en la parte superior de este tema)*. 
Lo que sucede es que estoy interesado en importar ciertos instrumentos de medición y control industrial para el sector agrícola, para poder empezar a comercializarlos a nivel nacional. 
Durante el SIPA 2011, me puse en contacto con una importante empresa chilena, a la que le interesó la idea de que pudiera -a través de AgroFórum- comercializar sus productos aquí en Perú, así que estamos viendo la manera de llegar a un acuerdo para hacer un pedido inicial, y empezar a distribuir estos intrumentos que son vitales para seguir tecnificando nuestra agricultura con miras a mejorar los procesos y la rentabilidad de las distintas empresas del sector, que necesitan ciertos productos que no siempre hay en stock en el mercado nacional, o son muy caros, o son muy malos, etc, etc ... 
Y esa es la idea de esta encuesta, ya que me interesa saber de ustedes ¿cuáles creen que son los instrumentos o equipos de medición que hacen falta o son difíciles de conseguir en el Perú para el sector agroexportador y/o agroindustrial? o ¿cuáles creen que puedan ser los productos que tengan más demanda si les ofreciera un producto confiable y de calidad, a buen precio? 
Les agradecería mucho me ayuden a elegir entre las distintas opciones que les propongo para poder tomar algunas decisiones; y el tema queda abierto para que me sugieran o soliciten cualquier otro producto en particular, porque estoy próximo a hacer mi primer pedido y me gustaría que me den su apreciación o comentarios al respecto. 
Muchas gracias y saludosTemas similares: JQA Ingenieros E.I.R.L. - Servicios, Equipos y Productos para la Industria Alimentaria, Agroindustria, Agroexportaciones y Agricultura del Perú venta de lupas y equipos de medición de agricultura venta de lupas y equipos de medición de agricultura equipos de medicion para agricultura Venta de PH metros y Refractómetros "Equipos de medicion del PH y Sucarosa" para una excelente cosecha

----------

Pedro Pompeyo Osores Morante

----------


## MIGUEL GUTIERREZ

Si desean Balanzas de cualquier tipo e inclusive sistema de pesaje tales como balanzas de camiones, ensacadoras, plataformas de pesaje de toneladas, etc. 
comumiquense con mi persona: 
Miguel Gutierrez Navarrete.
RPC: 987-953-358
Nextel:121*4025

----------


## fargojimmy

Estimado:
Si podrian traer medidores de humedad (maiz, trigo, cebada, papa, etc). 
Jimmy Quispe
RPM: *599183

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado:
> Si podrian traer medidores de humedad (maiz, trigo, cebada, papa, etc). 
> Jimmy Quispe
> RPM: *599183

 Ok Jimmy: 
Lo tendremos en cuenta y me comunicaré contigo para ver si el producto que consigo es el que estás buscando. Si tienes alguna otra especificación que me sirva, me avisas pata tenerla en cuenta. 
Gracias por participar de la encuesta. 
Saludos

----------


## Pedro Pompeyo Osores Morante

Me parece que faltan los medidores de humedad para productos deshidratados

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Ya estoy muy próximo a hacer mi primera importación de equipos de medición para la agroindustria, luego de unos meses de atraso según lo planeado inicialmente. 
Les cuento que la principal ventaja que puedo ofrecer en este negocio sería el tiempo en que puedo tener los equipos aquí en Perú para que puedan empezar a utilizarlos lo antes posible, sin tener que esperar meses como en otros casos. 
Voy a empezar con algunos productos que considero son de fácil venta, pero quiero decirles que la variedad de equipos que esta empresa chilena ofrece es muy amplia -incluso vende también equipos para minería- y me gustaría poder empezar a hacerles cotizaciones por productos o pedidos especìficos, ya que en principio no quisiera tener en stock productos con poca rotación. 
En esta oportunidad voy a traer unos cuantos calibradores de uva para tener en stock, un calibrador de palta para mostrar; voy a traer también medidores de ph, de conductividad eléctrica y uno más completo que mide todo a la vez (también como muestra). Luego pienso traer algunos termómetros que miden temperatura (min-max), humedad, etc; y probablemente alguna lupas y tests rápidos. 
Sin embargo, como le decía, puedo ofrecerles balanzas de todo tipo, estaciones meteorológicas, medidores de humedad (como bien sugiere el amigo Pedro Pompeyo), entre muchos otros productos que espero se animen a pedirme, para ver si puedo ofrecerles un buen producto y un buen servicio, a un precio competitivo. 
Si hay alguien que necesite importar algún equipo complicado de conseguir, me puede llamar o escribir para ver si puedo ayudarlo a solucionar su problema. 
Muchas gracias a todos los que han participado de la encuesta,y espero poder escuchar màs sugerencias de los equipos que necesitan ustedes los agricultores del Perú, pues para mí se ha convertido en un reto y en una oportunidad, tratar de tecnificar el agro y la agroindustria en nuestro país, para ser cada vez más eficientes en nuestros procesos y más competitivos en cuanto a calidad y precio. 
Saludos a todos... ¡y estoy para servirlos!  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum: 
Tengo el agrado -aunque siempre un poco más tarde de lo planeado- de contarles que ahora sí estamos terminando de realizar nuestra primera importación de equipos e instrumentos de medición para la agricultura y la agroindustria. Hemos realizado en principio el pedido mínimo a la empresa proveedora, pues existe un impuesto (del 10%) que se debe pagar la primera vez que importas algo; así que decidimos empezar con lo mínimo para no incrementar nuestros costos. 
Les cuento que por motivo del SIUVA 2012, estamos próximos a recibir CALIBRADORES DE UVA (15 anillos, medidas 15-28mm, metálicos) para los que pudieran estar interesados. También estamos trayendo un calibrador de palta (7 piezas, NRO: 84,70,60,50,40,36 y 32) para tenerlo de muestra, pues quiero ver si este calibrador tendría demanda aquí en el Perú, ya que en principio me serviría a mí para trabajar con la palta que me ofrecen para comercializar. 
Una vez recibido el primer pedido de calibradores, vamos a realizar pedidos no mayores a US$2,000 para poder traer los equipos e instrumentos vía TNT. Lo siguiente que pensamos traer son los medidores de PH y EC, así que si alguien necesita estos equipos o algún otro, por favor no duden en comunicarse conmigo para ver si les puedo hacer una cotización que sea competitiva para ustedes.  
Y no olviden que nuestra gran ventaja en este negocio -aparte del precio- sería la velocidad de entrega de los productos, ya que en caso de no contar con los equipos en stock, podemos importar los equipos solicitados en menos de 15 días y tenerlos en nuestras oficinas en Lima listos para ser entregados. *Los equipos cuentan con garantía (siempre y cuando se hayan utillizado correctamente)*. 
Creemos firmemente que la agricultura en el Perú debe tecnificarse aún más para ser cada vez más competitivos y eficientes, así que AgroFórum hará todo lo posible por brindarles equipos útiles, confiables y a un precio accesible en función del mercado. 
Saludos a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Alper

Estimado Bruno:
Tienes ya los precios de venta de los medidores de PH y EC.
Gracias de antemano y mucha suerte en este emprendimiento.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno:
> Tienes ya los precios de venta de los medidores de PH y EC.
> Gracias de antemano y mucha suerte en este emprendimiento.

 Hola Alfredo: 
Te cuento que ya tengo las cotizaciones de los productos que mencionas, pero te quería preguntar si estás buscando alguna unidad de medida especial para el medidor de EC (uS/cm, mS/cm o ppm); o si preferirías un medidor de PH, EC, Salinidad, Temperatura y TDS (Todo en uno). Te lo pregunto porque hay distintos modelos y yo recién estoy empezando a indagar qué es lo que más le conviene a los agricultores del país, para no traer artículos que tengan poca demanda en el mercado. 
Confírmame si prefieres medidores de PH y EC separados, o si prefieres uno que mida ambas cosas a la vez; y no olvides aclararme si es que prefieres el conductivímetro con alguna unidad de medida en particular que te sea más cómoda de leer. 
Con esa información te puedo cotizar algunos modelos, para que puedas evaluar la propuesta y veas si te animas por alguna opción en particular. Definitivamente te puedo ofrecer precios competitivos, y más si es que me confirmas el pedido antes de que traiga mi segunda carga dentro de un par de semanas.  
Saludos

----------


## yagov17

Hola Bruno, me gustaria me cotizaras el medidor de PH, EC, Salinidad, Temperatura y TDS (Todo en uno), con la unidad de medida estandar. gracias y si lo envias a provincia

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, me gustaria me cotizaras el medidor de PH, EC, Salinidad, Temperatura y TDS (Todo en uno), con la unidad de medida estandar. gracias y si lo envias a provincia

 Hola yagov17; el modelo todo en uno lo puedo ofrecer a un precio promedio de US$350+IGV. Pero si lo pides antes de que realice la importación, supongo que te podría hacer un descuento al precio. 
El producto viene con un manual de usuario en español para que puedas aprender a manejar el equipo. Te dejo también un video del modelo que te interesa para que lo puedas ver, pero lamentablemente el locutor habla en inglés. De todas formas, es útil para que sepas qué es lo que te estoy ofreciendo. Cualquier cosa me avisas...     
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ya nos llegaron nuevos equipos de medición para la agroindustria: medidores de Ph, medidores de Ph y Ec (Multiparámetro), Refractómetros, Termómetros/Higrómetros, Test Rápido de Suelo, Lupas, Calibradores (palta y uva), Sicrómetros de Revoleo, etc. 
Si ven algún producto que les interese, avísenme rápido porque no es que podamos traer muchos equipos para tener en stock.  
Saludos  Foto de Equipos Veto.jpg

----------


## Nabicha

Hola! 
Aquí, estoy en la búsqueda de maquinas seleccionadoras-para tomate, por ejemplo. Si saben de alguna empresa que ofrezca el producto en Perú me pasan la voz.
Gracias! 
Contacto:Sandra Jaillita
Correo: sandra_cat27@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Nabicha: 
Mi hermano instaló una línea de proceso de palta hass con la empresa FRIOPACKING, así que tal vez ellos te puedan ayudar.  
Y si necesitas algún otro equipo de medición, te puedo cotizar de las empresas VETO (Chile) y HANNA (México), donde podemos conseguir precios de distribuidor. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## Nabicha

Hola Bruno! 
Pues la maquina que busco es una "Seleccionadora" no un equipo de medición. Veo que no muchos importan seleccionadoras para tomate,si tuvieras el dato de alguna empresa.Me avisas!-Slds 
Sandra J.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Sandra: 
Revisé la web de la empresa que te sugerí (Friopacking), y veo que ofrecen líneas de selección. Llámalos a ver si pueden hacer algo para tomate.  http://www.friopacking.com/ 
Espero te puedan ayudar. 
Saludos

----------


## jumaziro

Estimado Bruno;
Estoy interesado de pH metros para medir el p en quesos semi maduros; asi como tambien hidrometros y termometros digitales para salas de maduraqcion de quesos; agradeceria la informacion que envies. 
Atte.  
Mauricio Zingg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno;
> Estoy interesado de pH metros para medir el p en quesos semi maduros; asi como tambien hidrometros y termometros digitales para salas de maduraqcion de quesos; agradeceria la informacion que envies.  
> Atte.  
> Mauricio Zingg

 Estimado Mauricio: 
El medidor de pH de bolsillo lo puedo dejar en S/.280+IGV, y el equipo viene con su propia solución calibradora (pH 7.0), solución (ORP) y batería incluida. Te dejo una imagen del equipo para que me confirmes si te interesaría. Y con respecto al higrómetro, me queda el modelo más sencillo y económico, pero que mide lo que necesitas a S/.190 + IGV. Te dejo también una foto donde puedes ver el higrómetro que te comento (el de color blanco a la derecha), y si gustas te puedo cotizar los otros modelos para traerlos, pero salen entre S/.50 y S/.100 más caros dependiendo del modelo. Si quieres leer las especificaciones del higrómetro que me queda, me avisas para pasártelas.  DSC04258.jpg DSC04255.jpg 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## jumaziro

Bruno;
Gracias por la respuesta, te agradeceria me puedas enviar las especificacones técnicas del pH - metro; ya que por las características que veo en la foto, me parece que NO podria "clavarlo" el el molde de queso y medir asi el pH del mismo. 
Agradeciendo tu respuesta. 
Saludos. 
Mauricio

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Mauricio: 
Disculpa la demora en mi respuesta. Efectivamente, el equipo que tengo es para pedir el ph de productos líquidos, así que tendría que conseguirte uno para pinchar. Me confirmas si no has conseguido aún, para ver si te te puedo cotizar uno, ya que estoy trayéndome alguno productos pronto. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les informamos que nos acaban de llegar nuevos equipos multiparámetro marca HANNA, y esta vez hemos traído también soluciones (en presentación económica) para calibrar ph y conductividad, así como para limpieza de electrodos.  
Luego de estar comercializando equipos durante algún tiempo, hemos detectado que no es tan sencillo conseguir soluciones para calibrar estos equipos que son muy costosos, por lo que ponemos a su disposición soluciones de 20 ml., para que puedan sacarle provecho a estos instrumentos de medición que son importantísimos para todo agricultor.    *- PH (7.0)
- Conductividad (1,413 uS/cm)
- Limpiador de electrodos * MULTIPARÁMETROS y SOLUCIONES CALIBRADORAS HANNA.jpg  *Cotizaciones:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe

----------


## fealvime

buenos tardes por favor queria saber el precio de estas herramientas para solicitar la compra _Medidores (pH, CE) ,_ _Microscopios y lupas_

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, me gustaria me cotizaras el medidor de PH, EC, Salinidad, Temperatura y TDS (Todo en uno), con la unidad de medida estandar. gracias y si lo envias a provincia

 Hola yagov17: 
En este momento no nos quedan en stock, pero estamos trayendo más.  
El mejor precio que podemos dar hasta el momento por este equipo es de S/.750+IGV, y el precio incluye 1 sobre de solución calibradora de pH, otro de solución calibradora de EC, y uno para limpieza de electrodo. Tenemos un equipo en stock, pero está fallado, así que lo estamos cambiando y estamos aprovechando para traer más equipos. 
Aprovecho en contarles a los que siguen este tema, que estamos trayendo medidores de pH y EC, que miden directamente el suelo. Lamentablemente vienen por separado, pero creo que les va a interesar. 
Ya les estaré pasando las fotos y los precios cuando nos llegue el pedido. 
También estamos trayendo más refractómetros a buen precio, así que espero ofrecerles precios competitivos por todos estos equipos. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Luego de estos primeros años vendiendo equipos para la agroindustria, veo que la estadística de mi encuesta ha resultado efectiva, pues claramente lo que más demanda el mercado son los medidores de ph y EC, seguido de los refractómetros.  
Por eso, les cuento que antes de fin de año nos estamos trayendo medidores de bolsillo de ph y ec, para medir soluciones y para mediciones directas en suelos, a muy buenos precios. También estamos trayendo refractómetros a precios muy competitivos, así que ya saben que si necesitan alguno de estos equipos, pueden contactarme para hacerles una cotización. 
Ya les mostraré las fotos de los nuevos equipos cuando los tengamos en stock. 
Saludos y estén atentos a las promociones que hagamos.  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Escribo para informarles que este 2014 los precios de nuestros equipos HANNA han bajado, y los podemos ofrecer casi al mismo precio de lista del distribuidor en Latinoamérica, considerando los costos de flete y nacionalización que cualquiera de nosotros tendría que pagar para traer el equipos al Perú. 
- Medidores de pH, EC, °C y TDS (Multiparámetro)
- Medidores de EC y °C para suelos
- Medidores de pH y °C para suelos
- Refractómetros digitales
- Medidores de temperatura de pulpa 
Y podemos traer también equipos a pedido, así que si están buscando productos HANNA en Perú a buenos precios, ya saben que pueden contactarme para pasarles una cotización formal, para que puedan comparar los precios de la competencia. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Les dejo adjunto el catálogo de productos HANNA para Agricultura, pues somos distribuidores autorizados y estamos ofreciendo buenos precios aquí en Perú de esta prestigiosa marca. Cualquier pedido, pueden contactarse conmigo para hacerles una cotización, y ojo que tenemos medidores de pH y EC, tanto para mediciones directas en suelos y para fertirriego, que es lo que más han solicitando en la encuesta creada en este tema.

----------


## VLADIMIRBARRANTES

Estoy buscando un equipo para medir humedad y temperatura de compost.  
Vladimir Barrantes
#961516008

----------


## jumaziro

Estimado Bruno;
Disculpa que o haya podido continuar con la comunicación; sin embargo, este año, le estoy poniendo punche a una planta quesera que quiero instalar en Cajamarca, por lo que agradeceré puedas informarme si es que es posible ver el tema del pH-metro para quesos; ya que en una reciente publicidad vi que había esa posibilidad.
A la espera de tu gentil respuesta. 
Att  
M. Zingg

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno;
> Disculpa que o haya podido continuar con la comunicación; sin embargo, este año, le estoy poniendo punche a una planta quesera que quiero instalar en Cajamarca, por lo que agradeceré puedas informarme si es que es posible ver el tema del pH-metro para quesos; ya que en una reciente publicidad vi que había esa posibilidad.
> A la espera de tu gentil respuesta. 
> Att  
> M. Zingg

 Encantado mi estimado, voy a buscar las distintas alternativas que te podría ofrecer y te respondo a través de este tema si gustas. Dime más bien si vas a necesitar algún otro equipo para la planta, para que los costos de importación por equipo disminuya. 
Saludos

----------


## phuane

Hola Bruno, tienes algun catalogo?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola Bruno, tienes algun catalogo?

 Estimado phuane, te adjunto un catálogo con los equipos que más comercializamos, pero en breve lo vuelvo a publicar actualizado, porque nos faltan algunos equiposs que han sido de interés acá y que no figuran todavía.  
Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que lo más interesante de este proyecto, es que puedo conseguirles casi cualquier equipo que necesiten, ya que estoy trabajando con empresas internacionales importantes en este rubro, y que tienen una variedad enorme de instrumentos y equipos de medición, que estamos importando a pedido en un tiempo aproximado de +-10 días; por lo que podemos atender a aquellas empresas que requieran equipos de mano o más sofisticados con urgencia, sin necesidad de contar con un stock y siempre tratando de obtener buenos precios de distribuidor para poder ser competitivo aquí y ofrecerles buenos precios también a ustedes. 
De todos modos contamos con stock de los equipos que ves en el folleto, y de otros más, que como te digo, los vamos a agregar porque este año nos vamos a dedicar con fuerza a impulsar más la venta de estos equipos en el Perú, para que los agricultores y las empresas puedan optimizar sus procesos y así ser más productivos. 
Cualquier cosa nos pueden escribir a ventas@agroforum.pe para consultas o cotizaciones.  :Cell:  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, estamos por iniciar una importación, por lo que les aviso a quienes estén interesados en algún equipo HANNA, para cotizarles y ver si se animan a comprarlo, porque así se reducen los costos del flete para aquellos que quieren traer alguna solución o equipo no muy costoso de esta marca. 
Estoy cotizando a varios clientes, así que cualquier interesado por aquí, nos puede escribir a ventas@agroforum.pe. 
Saludos

----------


## jumaziro

Estimado Bruno;
Te comentp que NO he conseguido aun el pH-metro para "pinchar" el queso, por lo que te agradeceré me puedas informar la factibilidad de conseguirlo. 
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno;
> Te comentp que NO he conseguido aun el pH-metro para "pinchar" el queso, por lo que te agradeceré me puedas informar la factibilidad de conseguirlo. 
> Gracias.

 Estimado jumaziro, no es muy fácil encontrar estos equipos en stock, por lo que seguramente tendríamos que importarlo a pedido. Te adjunto la ficha técnica de un equipo para medir pH en alimentos marca HANNA, para que me confirmes si te interesaría que te cotice la importación. 
¿lo necesitas muy urgente?, porque lo ideal sería traerlo junto con el pedido de otro(s) clientes para que no se eleve mucho el costo. 
Saludos

----------


## jumaziro

Estimado Bruno; 
Con respecto al pH metro para "clavar" en los quesos, me podrías confirmar si el modelo de HANNA H 99121 para suelos se pueda clavar en quesos tipo Gruyere ?
Otra consulta; se puede importar Milko tester y/o lactosescan ?
A la espera de tu amable respuesta.

----------


## jumaziro

Bruno; 
Disculpa, no había visto el catalogo del pH metro que enviaste; en todo caso, me puedes confirmar un precio de referencia ??
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno; 
> Con respecto al pH metro para "clavar" en los quesos, me podrías confirmar si el modelo de HANNA H 99121 para suelos se pueda clavar en quesos tipo Gruyere ?
> Otra consulta; se puede importar Milko tester y/o lactosescan ?
> A la espera de tu amable respuesta.

 Ese modelo viene con una herramienta para hacer el hueco en la tierra, para luego poder hacer la medición del pH con el electrodo que es de vidrio. Déjame confirmar si podrías utilizarlo para medir el pH en un queso tipo Gruyere y te respondo. Te confirmo también si te puedo conseguir los otros productos, porque te confieso que no los conozco; así que si puedes pásame una foto, modelo, etc, para ver si te puedo cotizar también con alguna de las empresas con las que trabajo.   

> Bruno; 
> Disculpa, no había visto el catalogo del pH metro que enviaste; en todo caso, me puedes confirmar un precio de referencia ??
> Gracias

 Con respecto al medidor de pH para alimentos, te dejo su precio de lista, y calculo que te lo podría ofrecer a US$740 inc IGV, con los respectivos descuentos que tengo como distribuidor. Si te interesa, avísame al toque porque tengo que hacer una importación de un medidor similar para carnes para otro cliente, y te lo podría dejar aún más barato tal vez.   HI99161 MEDIDOR  PH/ºC, LACTEOS C/ ELECT.FC202D               $642.97   
Saludos

----------

